# Raw Diet Spreadsheets and Calculator



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

*Note: HHC does NOT encourage raw or home-cooked diets to be fed without extensive research and care by the owner. HHC is not responsible if anyone attempts a raw or home-cooked diet for their hedgehog that results in health issues for the hedgehog.*

First, make sure you've read:
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/114530-advanced-nutrition-guide.html
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/17725-treat-list-safe-fruits-veggies.html
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/114538-supplements.html
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23066-raw-home-cooked-diets.html

If you have any questions about any of that content, feel unsure about something, or generally don't feel ready to switch to raw, *STOP*. Post on the diet forum and we'll help you out. Do *NOT *start feeding a raw diet if you are unsure about or uncomfortable with any of the above information!

This post is a compilation of spreadsheets for common insects, meats, fruits, and vegetables, their nutritional values, and a ranking from poor to excellent, when considered for a hedgehog's diet. Also included is a calculator that can do DMB% and help balance ingredients in a mix.

All data was compiled and analyzed by me and is as such my own personal opinion and interpretation.

If you can't access Google Docs, I can send you the files as .pdfs. PM me! The calculator was coded by myself. If you want to check it for viruses, extract the zip file and then scan it. If you are missing a .dll file required to execute it, pm me and I'll help you out.

Okay, here we go! Now that you've read everything, understand everything, and believe you can provide a balanced raw diet for your hedgehog, this is the place for the resources to help you do that. The calculator will convert any input to dry matter basis, and allow you to add multiple ingredients into the mix and determine if your ratio is acceptable based on the total protein, fat, and fiber contents. Please view the included readme for extra information on the calculator.

The spreadsheets were compiled using the USDA's Food Composition Database. Each entry has already been converted to DMB% and shows the vitamin and mineral content per 100 grams of each entry. Be sure to go over the vitamins and minerals, what each one does, why your hedgehog needs it, how much he or she needs, and then compare that with the data in the spreadsheets to help you select ingredients for the diet. Blanks in the spreadsheet mean that the information was unavailable.

Blue ingredients are ingredients that are above expectations in more than 4 fields. Green ingredients are above average, and yellow are average (and perfectly fine to use!). Orange ingredients are lacking in some way, and red ingredients should be avoided, due to a drastic imbalance in one or more fields.

Remember that these spreadsheets don't have every ingredient you can use. They're just a small sample of what's commonly available. The USDA website linked above is a great resource if you plan to use food not on the spreadsheets, and the calculator will help you convert the raw data.

Things to Watch Out For:
-Your Calcium: Phosphorus ratio should ideally be between 1:1 and 1.5:1. Deboned meats and many insects are dramatically unbalanced. You can attempt to alter the balance by using some specific vegetables, or you can add a calcium supplement. Powdered calcium supplements meant for humans, dogs, cats, or reptiles work well. Make sure the supplement you use is only calcium, and doesn't contain any extra vitamins or minerals.

-Extremely high fat meats will be difficult to balance out to a reasonable level. Try to avoid anything above 30%, as it will be tough to equal out later.

-High protein levels can and should be balanced by an addition of fruits and vegetables. Ideally 35% protein should be your maximum in a finished mix.

-Remember, you need a ratio of meats, bugs, veggies, and fruits for your hedgehog to be healthiest and to make the most nutritionally balanced mix! 30% insects, 30% meats, 30% vegetables, and 10% fruits is a good place to start.

-If it's sweet to you, it's high in sugar! Avoid foods that are too sugary, and if sugar is a concern, the USDA website and the calculator can help you there.

Links to the Google Docs Spreadsheets:

Insects and Inverts
Meats
Veggies
Fruits

The calculator is attached below!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Has anyone used this yet? Looking for input/suggestions/critiques/etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Charlie4591 (Jan 6, 2017)

These spreadsheets are super helpful, thank you! I'm currently developing a raw diet for Albus and making a list of the different insects, meat, fruit and veggies to try him with. These spreadsheets have been great in helping me decide what to include in his meal rotations.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Yay, I'm glad!


----------



## jamandbiscuits16 (Feb 5, 2015)

I really want to use these to get started!

My hedgehog (Spud) is 2.5 years old and SUPER picky. I want to get him on a raw diet but feel like it'll be an uphill battle to get him to eat. So I'm going to start by seeing what he likes and make meal plans from there.

My girlfriend feeds our cats raw, so I know a bit about holistic diets, but still am a little confused about hedgehogs since numbers aren't super exact. I know the main meat needs to be rotated and be 80/10/10. Do you just mix the organs and bones in or use calcium powder? What is the correct ratio of meats/insects/veggies/fruits for one meal? Thanks!


----------



## jamandbiscuits16 (Feb 5, 2015)

jamandbiscuits16 said:


> I really want to use these to get started!
> 
> My hedgehog (Spud) is 2.5 years old and SUPER picky. I want to get him on a raw diet but feel like it'll be an uphill battle to get him to eat. So I'm going to start by seeing what he likes and make meal plans from there.
> 
> My girlfriend feeds our cats raw, so I know a bit about holistic diets, but still am a little confused about hedgehogs since numbers aren't super exact. I know the main meat needs to be rotated and be 80/10/10. Do you just mix the organs and bones in or use calcium powder? What is the correct ratio of meats/insects/veggies/fruits for one meal? Thanks!


lol I just realized the correct ratio is above! Sorry!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

No worries!


----------



## hannahsweber (Jul 22, 2018)

Hey there, I’m having trouble with the link for the calculator. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The OP hasn't been back to the forum in over a year.


----------

